# Evolution in Communist Countries



## Scott (Apr 6, 2006)

Are there any stats or polls about the number of people in communist countries who believe in evolution? They can be old, from the heyday of communism. It would be an interesting contrast. A study I saw showed that half of Americans believe that humans did not evolve from other species, all in spite of the heavy pressure from the scientific community. I expect that that number would be very different in a heavily atheistic country.

I would be also curious about information about what percent of converts from atheism (such as in Chinese Christians) become creationists, as opposed to theistic evolutionists or something else.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't have any stats, but a deacon friend of mine was talking to a Georgian (Russia) Christian and he said that mysticism is by far the greatest challenge to over come in the post USSR fall and fall of dogmatic State run atheism. Now whether that is an over corrective, per se, reaction to the decades of atheism, which seems natural to swing hard the other way and/or a return to the inherent mysticism in Greek Orthodox churches prevalent over there I don't know?

Ldh


----------

